# Dixie's Valentine's Day baby! :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My oldest daughters doe, Dixie kidded Valentine's evening. I knew she was going to kid, I just figured it would be later in the evening, so it was a bit of a surprise that she went when she did. Weather was changing that evening, it was dropping fast into single digit temps with winds gusting at 41mph, it was a bit crazy. 
Dixie was pushing, but her outside 'girly parts' weren't stretching very much, I massaged it, trying to make it stretch more, as babies 2 feet and head were emerging. Bag was broken, and baby was taking breaths, I was afraid she would slip back inside and breath in fluid/goo, mama was working hard trying to get her out, but just wasn't happening. So I had to grab baby and gently pull. It was a very hard pull.

I noticed right away after baby was out that babies feet/lower legs looked funny, the ankles were flimsy. 
She is a strong baby, 10-11lbs. at birth, so she was very big for a young first time doe. Which is why it was so hard to get her head out. 
Baby must have been really cramped in there, her legs were a mess, going in every direction. Regardless of her crazy legs, she was very strong on them, and thriving.

She is 3 days old now, and her legs no longer splay out. Her front right knee is noticeably sore, she doesn't walk real well on it, and I know that is from having to pull her  Her feet/ankles are looking a little better & stronger. She's very adventurous, and trying to bounce around ♥

I posted in waiting room, these pics, but I'll post them again here for her birth announcement



























Next day...


















We put cardboard/duct tape on her ears to straighten her eartips out a bit. She pulled them off later that night lol But don't think I'll have to redo it.


















Today 3 days old, took her into another part of the barn to play while we cleaned stalls. 
She's very adventurous, was climbing on some loose bedding hay, climbing under the goat stand, she didn't miss a thing 




































Dixie is being such a great mom, so proud of her


















She is going to be very social, and spoiled








































































Now this special little girl needs a name! She will be registered 94% ABGA <as long as her legs straighten out!>, the kids want a fun Valentine's day name theme for her, but haven't come up with anything yet. I can't keep calling her lil'bean lol


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

She is gorgeous! --and big! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Did you give BoSe? You could also give Banamine for her inflammation from the delivery.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy cow- um, i mean goat. She certainly is a big girl! Maybe you could name her Lulu! She's a beauty!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Romantica, Rose, Rosebud, Lady Love, Beauty, Belle or Bella, Valentina, Smitten, Lovestruck, Passion, Flirt, Fickle, Forever, Infinity, Darling, Dearest, Dream


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

What a beautiful, BIG girl! Do you weigh your babies? I bet she is pushing 9 lbs., maybe more! Congratulations


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the name suggestions!!  

I gave her a good dose of Selenium E Gel right after she nursed and we got her dry/warm. Mom had selenium E gel 4 weeks ago as well, so I think that's what surprised me the most.
We usually do the gel, then 4-6 weeks old we do Bo-Se. Mom's basically get Bo-Se every 6mo, plus the Selenium E gel 4 weeks before due date, and right after delivery. 


We do weigh our babies, but we had to wait until the next morning before we weighed her, and she weighed between 10-11lbs! I think it's just going to take her longer to get sorted out because she is so big. Her mama didn't have much of a belly, so she was cramped. Her mama was also very active, didn't act like she was pregnant. She still ran & played and tried to show off for the January babies lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is precious Candice !!! I LOVE her little white markings on her ear !
Reminds me of a hair clip , it looks adorable 
Those pictures are way too cute , how sweet !!!
She looks like a Cupid or Lovey to me , lol. 
Not sure if your looking for a barn name or a registered name 
But Lovey certainly fits her , lol.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I knew she looked big! We had an 11 pounder this year! The second picture of her (I think) is so precious...she looks like she is smiling and so very content  And your children (?) are beautiful. The fourth pic of the girl with the doeling is precious  I think I would send that in to ABGA. What a great looking family!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats  Glad mom and baby are doing good. She sure is a big one.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  Still no name, but Lovey and Cupid is cute, I'll run those by my kids  We haven't had a chance to sit down and decide on a name yet, but we will. It took them forever to name the others!
She needs a registered name & a barn name.

She's a very happy baby, and very sweet. Earlier today, we let her and Dixie go into the other part of the barn again to stretch their legs, and they spent a few hours there. It opens up into the area in front of the barn so mom could go in/out as she wanted. Baby ventured out 1x, checked out some snow and went back inside to bounce & play.
Dixie wanted to play sooo badly, especially with her baby. It was funny, she'd see baby bounce, and she's attempt to bounce.

The babies legs are looking better today. Her right front knee doesn't look as sore either, and she is using it much better. 
A friend suggested we give her some Bo-Se even though she had selenium e gel at birth, so we'll give that on Friday - I didn't have time to do it today & it's going to be dangerously cold tomorrow.

Here is a video -


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd post an update: Mama was sick a couple of days ago, had me worried as it was bitterly cold, and she was scouring. We had a doe who kidded last month, hard delivery, and she did the same thing, acted the same as this doe, so I started her on penG, and she started to feel better almost instantly. Still has clumpy poo, and doesn't have the best appetite just yet, but she's getting there. Right now she thinks her diet should consist of hay and...... cheerios lol.

Lil' Bean as we've still been nicknaming the baby is doing great! Her legs are just fine now, I wanted to get a pic, but it was raining so she didn't go outside. 
She is EVERYWHERE and into everything lol, she is beyond adorable!! ♥♥ 

My son might have come up with her registered name...

Can't Touch This 

LOL either that or I am thinking 'Catch Me If You Can' Of course she loves attention, but she is definitely everywhere! You have to be able to keep up with her in order to catch her 

Still needs a barn name, so far kids haven't agreed on anything yet, so she's still lil' bean, but she's not so little lol.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great I am glad her legs are better and glad dixie is feeling better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So glad Dixie is feeling better , what a relief !!!
Great name ideas ! The perfect one will hit you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That video is priceless , baby is sooooo cute  
Bless Dixie's heart , she was watching her baby so carefully, lol.
Its great to see her up and about


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! It finally warmed up to 45 today, so after they ran around in front of the barn for a while, I opened up the back stall so they could go out into the pen behind the barn. Of course it's still snow covered, so they only ventured into the area we'd shoveled.

She's a week old today, I wanted to weigh her, but didn't get a chance.

My youngest daughter wants to nickname her Lovey, so that may be her nickname. Okay, along with Bean, because I love her expression when I say it in a loud/excited voice, she lights up, stops what she is doing to look at me and responds lol. 
She is a very active baby, she is just....everywhere! I can't keep up, and trying to get video is a real task! I had my daughters camera, so taking pictures ---- forget about it, she doesn't stand still long enough for that lol I'd have to have one of my camera's out to attempt that!

Dixie is trying so hard to figure out how to play with her baby, it's really cute. She's such a good mom, even though she is a spoiled rotten, stubborn brat with us lol. Oh... she literately has a meltdown if we are paying attention to Luna & Peanut <who are stalled on either side of her>. She climbs the walls and has to know exactly what we are doing, talking to us the whole time. Meanwhile if you come in the stall & little one is not sleeping, good luck getting in without baby getting out between your feet! So funny... 

Here's a cute video of her and my daughter - she'd already been out running & playing when my daughter came out so she was ready for a nap.






My daughter didn't know I was recording her. I cut off what she was asking me at the end 'what if she got sick and cold, could we bring her in the house?' lol She's asking this because, Peanut stayed in the house Wed & Thurs nights <pregnant doe who has been sick>. Leave it to kids...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love all the videos , sooo adorable  The last one with Dixie jumping around with her baby is just precious , lol..

The way the baby laid down next to your daughter is so cute , you have a lot of precious moments there


----------

